# New England 2/25/07 Through 2/27/07 Updates!!!



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Let's get the rumor mill started. What is going to happen at the end of this weekend through Tuesday. Accuweather is calling for heavy snow formost of central and southern New England. Let's hope so.:redbounce


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

at this point I don't really care. Let it start after 6pm Sunday, cause I'm going riding this weekend!


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

I hope for another "dusting". That 5" dusting we had last night was nice.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

ThisIsMe;376672 said:


> I hope for another "dusting". That 5" dusting we had last night was nice.


Wasn't that a nice surprise for this morning.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes and no.

I cleaned 3" over night thinking that there was no more on the way. Had to do them over again. That includes going back down the hill.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I hear ya. I went to bed early and didn't even think to get up and check what was going on. It looked about done by 11 PM and I figured that inch was all we were getting. I got up at 7:30 to a suprise. Luckily I didn't get a complaint, but it would have been my fault if I did.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Coming back from the Burg at 3am it was still going on. 

Either way a pleasant surprise. :


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

I went to bed and set the alarm for 4:30. Glad i didn't start earlier from what you guys are saying.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

All the locals are saying that it is going to slide out south of us, but of course they leave with the "we'll have to wait and see how it plays out" so who knows. It'll be a surprise just like today. I washed everything down, but kept it all hooked up just to see what is going to happen. Accuweather is saying 50-75% chance of snow on Monday for all of New England.


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

I just hope we get a serious storm before the season is over. That storm on 2/14 was ok but all the sleet made it tough. I'd love to see at least 12" of fluffy white snow. Will we ever have "The blizzard of 2007"?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't think we are going to have a blizzard of 2007. If we do, it'll be 14" of wet slop that turns to concrete half way through the storm.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

On and off snow showers. Local news says no big deal but it may linger around


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*New England Updates?*

Well GUYS March is just a few days Away & that means Mother Nature is about to Clean Out Her Attic Weather Wise! so WE can Exspect?? a Mixture of what evrr She has Left?? Snow? Rain? Hail? Sleet? & a Few Cold Nights following what ever? Usualy turning evry thing to Concrete? so Be Cool & Don*t Break any Thing?? I Hope? WE don*t get One of Those Nice WET Deep Snows after the Ground Thaws Out! Were WE have to PLOW! & every Ones Dirt Drive ends UP on their LAWN? Personaly I*M going to need a Truck Load of Gravel to Repair My Drive this Year! so I*LL be Busy One week End! I have given Thought?? to a 6 yd load of both Crushed Stone & Loam but I gotta Check a few more Prices? Ole Tower


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Gotta love those gravel driveways. I live on a mile gravel private road that I maintain and then have a dirt 20 car parking lot. My real driveway is paved, but the first 50 or so feet or dirt. These driveways are all just 9 months old. Needless to say, I have a lot of spring work to do after this last storm. I'm going to get one of those rubber broom things to attatch to me weedwacker to try to get some of the gravel back where it should be.


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

First Time Out;377102 said:


> Gotta love those gravel driveways. I live on a mile gravel private road that I maintain and then have a dirt 20 car parking lot. My real driveway is paved, but the first 50 or so feet or dirt. These driveways are all just 9 months old. Needless to say, I have a lot of spring work to do after this last storm. I'm going to get one of those rubber broom things to attatch to me weedwacker to try to get some of the gravel back where it should be.


You need a power sweeper for your Deere.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

SuperDutyFisher;377139 said:


> You need a power sweeper for your Deere.


That has crossed my mind many times, but the price is just too large.


----------



## vortec5.7 (Feb 5, 2007)

First Time Out;376881 said:


> I don't think we are going to have a blizzard of 2007. If we do, it'll be 14" of wet slop that turns to concrete half way through the storm.


i want the 14 but no concrete snow


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Where are youin Acton vortec5.7? I used to live in Boxborough. I could use that 14" as well.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

First Time Out;379323 said:


> Where are youin Acton vortec5.7? I used to live in Boxborough. I could use that 14" as well.


When it is raining down there, you can come up here and plow.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

If only I still had my trailer to haul the tractor on...


----------

